# Archery shoot Flint, Mi 2/8/09



## Alpha (Oct 2, 2008)

*Compass Outdoors* *1st Annual*​


*65 Roses Round Up*​


*Presented by Roosters of Grand Blanc*​



A benefit archery shoot for Cystic Fibrosis​


*February 8th 2009** from **1:00** to **4:00*


*1938 South Dort Hwy Suite #5*​


*1st place* Gift certificate from Roosters, manicure for your lady, Gift certificate for flowers 


And a hunters gift pack *($150+ in prizes!)*​


Door prizes will be given away on # of entries


Top silent donor will receive a special prize​


Cost $20.00 or $10 and 5 cans of food


(Food will be given to the GFOC food pantry)​


Come out and help us raise money to abolish CF. This will be a very fun shoot. You need to arrow 65 roses. The less arrows you shoot the higher you will place! Winner will receive a gift certificate to a floral shop to purchase flowers for your valentine, a gift certificate to the premire mens grooming center to clean you up, and a manicure for your special lady! It's a win-win-win-win for you and your sweetheart, you get to shoot your bow and if you win, you and her will be pampered, you help fight CF and you get to help feed the hungry! Check the web site for further details! See *You* there!​


compassoutdoors.org​


----------



## Hoyt_em (Aug 2, 2008)

thanks for the heads up...I'll keep it in mind.


----------



## Fur and Feathers (Apr 11, 2007)

Count the Up North Journal Team in!!! Should be a great time!


----------



## Alpha (Oct 2, 2008)

Fur and Feathers said:


> Count the Up North Journal Team in!!! Should be a great time!


Tim too?


----------



## Fur and Feathers (Apr 11, 2007)

I don't know yet if he's going to make it, Hope so. Sure looks like a lot of prizes to be given away according to your new video you posted on the website! Should be a great time!


----------



## The Widow Maker (May 23, 2008)

Is this a spot shoot or 3D? I am newer to the game and dont know what kind of shoots these benifits are.


----------



## Alpha (Oct 2, 2008)

The Widow Maker said:


> Is this a spot shoot or 3D? I am newer to the game and dont know what kind of shoots these benifits are.


It's a roses shoot, on paper. We need more Hoyt shooters there too! Come on WM, I need ya!


----------



## Alpha (Oct 2, 2008)

1 week!


----------

